# Sony Releases Pricing for Two New UHD TV Series (X900C, X910C)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sony has released pricing details on two new series of UHD Televisions. Before we get to the numbers, it’s worth taking a look at these razor thin TVs. 










At the end of last year, I predicted that Quantum Dot technology would be the buzz-tech of 2015. If you’re feeling a stiff breeze, that would be the resulting wind from my bat whiffing on a nasty curveball. Ok, perhaps that’s an exaggeration…but the phrase “Quantum Dots” is rarely uttered by manufacturers these days. It’s not that the tech doesn’t exist, but manufacturers have decided implement the technology and call it by various proprietary names; head-scratching for sure, as “Quantum Dots” is by far the coolest tech name to emerge on the display scene in quite a while. 

Sony’s Quantum Dot enabled televisions are designated as “Triluminos,” and both of the newly priced series (X900C and X910C) carry the Triluminos badge. For the uninitiated, here’s the “Quantum Dots for Dummies” explanation of how the tech works: Quantum Dots are used in coordination with LCD screens to enhance visible color by incorporating tiny nano-crystals that give off very precise colors when hit by light. Instead of using a white backlight, Quantum Dot televisions use a blue backlight that ignites red and green Quantum Dots before passing through color filters. The resulting color is said to be more pure and dynamic. 

Android TV powers both the X900C and X910C series of TVs. Google’s Android TV has been simmering in the background for a while now, but you should start hearing more about it as we move forward. The platform is essentially an interactive “smart TV” experience that uses Apps to deliver enrichment and content. It includes Google Cast, Voice Searching, Google Play, Photo Sharing, CBS News, CBS Sports, Pandora, SlingTV, and more. On a separate note, owners of the X900C and X910C series of televisions can also stream PS3 games directly to their televisions (to be used in conjunction with a DualShock 4 controller; available this summer).

The styling of the new X900C and X910C televisions is minimalist and sharp. They both are nearly frameless and are razor thin (approximately 0.2-inches). It’s safe to say they are both sleek and gorgeous looking; a far cry from the sets we saw being released just a few years ago. 

Pricing isn’t cheap. The smallest of the televisions (the X900C’s 55-inch offering) is $2,499. The X900C 65-inch has a price tag of $3,999, while the X910C’s 75-inch set is a hefty $5,499. Yes, prices on name-brand 4K sets are coming down, but they aren’t quite to the level of “run, don’t walk” yet.

_Image Credit: Sony_


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

What other ways will they think of to try and sell these sets? They are still LCD sets and our eyes probably can't see 4k from normal sitting positions.

I will keep my Plasma at least until OLED sets come down in price or Vizio comes out with their Reference Line with high resolution.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Good info. I look at 75" now and cringe at how small it is.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW!!!! Thanks for the great overview. This sure puts Sony back in the limelight..., or at least uppermost in the minds of expecting consumers. Look out Samsung!!
Sometimes I wonder where this is headed and exactly how much technology is actually in the pipeline already for delivery in the next few years as Tech companies maximize profits on each incremental step. But R&D costs $$$ and we all need to earn our keep.

I wonder what you might know of/if you've heard of Project Bluebeam? I stumbled upon a YouTube link where a theme park type creation displays 3D Holographic and animated images sequences. One sequence I thought was very believable was a tiger stalking its prey - and the item on the menu is .... You! There where a few glitches, or brown-outs, but the video I was watching was probably a 360p rendering. Its the tech that really grabs my attention even the full potential for this tech can be a little creepy to imagine. 

If you've ever listened to John Leer (Test Pilot and son of the designer/builder of the still popular Leer Jet), in any case John vehemently declares the 9/11 planes were holographic projections and that the tower destruction was a combination of planted explosives and particle beam weapon. He says all this with a straight face and not in the throws of some deluded word salad and no hint of ideations of grandeur etc. He is a ticket though, you know "Believe it or Not".

Thanks again, I appreciate your work.

Happy Trails and Best Regards
Greg


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's hard to say how much tech manufacturers have stock piled...but the market is so competitive, I'd assume we're seeing most everything they have operationally functional.

Sony's 75X940C is present at the Value Electronics shootout... to my eyes it is simply fantastic. Perfect? No. But it received my vote as the top TV offered by each of the four major manufacturers included in the comparison.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I do not want to sound like some conspiracy nut although at 64yrs I'm beginning to take notice. When is the last time you saw two companies come out with the same technology at the same time but manage to remain competitive. Just seems to me at this conjuncture I believe I see a trend, at least from where I sit. This question mark grows with every industry movement.

Consider: two top CEO's from rival companies meet - one asks, " ..., if you work with us to maximize our profits on this aspect of the technology we will contribute x$ or work with you to promote your newest accelerated multi-positional 3D (with virtual holographic audio from two speakers(they'll never cut back, speaker numbers will only expand)) :coocoo: lddude: :hissyfit: :unbelievable:
I don't know??? It just seems so obvious sometimes. 

I am going to look into Sony's newest visual. Seems I walked through Best Buy a few months ago and don't remember being super impressed with any one TV - that could just be me. But now you've got me wondering what leap in tech I've missed. Thanks, I appreciate your input. 

Happy Trails and Best Regards
Greg


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Gregr said:


> I do not want to sound like some conspiracy nut although at 64yrs I'm beginning to take notice. When is the last time you saw two companies come out with the same technology at the same time but manage to remain competitive. Just seems to me at this conjuncture I believe I see a trend, at least from where I sit. This question mark grows with every industry movement.


Greg, 

Not conspiracy theory at all...although my take is probably a little tamer than yours. :nerd: The electronic's industry, by design, must have infusions of tech tweaks (and completely new tech) to keep products moving. Thinking about TVs in a very broad sense: we went from 720p to 1080p to 3D and now 4K (with more subtle iterations in between). Some of those jumps were/are truly technological innovations that have been insanely impactful while others are minor (or negligible) in their overall importance. I still have a properly calibrated 42-inch 720p plasma that gets compliments! I can tell you this: The TV and Audio (AV) worlds aren't always in sync ... and from a few of the AV manufactures I've spoken with (recently) there is definitely an air of frustration around all of the video/TV oriented changes that have been happening in the last year... so I think it's safe to assume they're not all conspiring. But, you can be guaranteed that manufacturers are always looking for the next inroads for cash-grabs through product changes. That makes it critical to pay attention to tech trends in the Home Theater world...in other words, check HTS everyday! :T


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't mind me, I'm harmless. Since I've been following Gov't I've observed it/politicians go from "for the people" to "businesses are people too." I'm thinking collusion, market monopolies, anti-trust laws, insider trading laws have all been enacted for a reason and with atmosphere of politics/politicians - who are the good guys and who are the bad and how bad are the bad??? I'll probably be silenced one day for the tings I have to say.

In any case... thanks for reminding me about calibration its been awhile I usually check the PC video card mostly. This Vizio TV has a few pop-ups for calibration but I have never touched them I liked the color right out of the box. I wouldn't mind blacker blacks that still show greater detail like a plasma..., I'm just going to wait until, who knows when or for what reason for my next video upgrade... 

You know if I buy a new TV with Dolby Atmos, then I'll need a new receiver and then..., I think I'd rather buy into a Krell Pre/processor and/or power amp next or oneday...


Happy Trails and Best Regards
Greg


----------

